

Why was HN down? - t0


======
CyberFonic
I really missed HN, almost ended up doing some work ;-)

------
smoyer
It was a test to see how many "hackers" got the DTs.

~~~
rattray
Pardon my ignorance; DTs?

~~~
dualboot
Detox, withdrawls.

~~~
jrochkind1
I think you mean Delerium Tremens.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Delirium_tremens>

~~~
ante_annum
I was so sure this was going to link to the beer.

